# Where can I watch this dressage then?!



## VioletStripe (28 July 2012)

No Red Button Coverage, I'm on freeview... can I watch it online? Am I being a numpty at not being able to find it or does someone have a link?


----------



## ecb89 (28 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj bbc online. ive got my laptop linked to the tv with a hdmi cable so i can watch it on the tv


----------



## Tnavas (28 July 2012)

Just Googled it for you - info is on this link

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7630/313442.html


----------



## VioletStripe (28 July 2012)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## nicola_g (28 July 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10928702#post10928702


----------

